# leaf-deficiency-chart-



## ozzydiodude

View attachment leavedeficiencies.jpg


----------



## roadapple

Very cool!


----------



## maineharvest

Nice Ozzy.  Ad it to the stickies.


----------



## bho_expertz

Thanks. Nice info.


----------



## Drone69

Thanks Ozzy. Makes it simpler with them all side by side. Made spotting what was up with some of mine simple.


----------



## Real78

Do you have a chart that tells you what to do on how to fix the problem?


----------



## ozzydiodude

The stickies in the Sick plants and problem section and This thread will help you. Post up a thread in the SP & P section and a few members will stop in and help you out too

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54277


----------



## shuggy4105

This is now my screensaver


----------



## FUM

good looking out ozzy.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

These are some pics of the one chemdog left under the lights, her bottom leaves tips curl down like a claw. it looked like a zinc def. to me. I did a media drench with Mineral Matrix, then I diluted a little of the drench I saved and did a foliar application,  the Chem Dog was given to me a few weeks ago, it was in little 1/2 gallon pots, I saw the problem then but figured transplanting would fix it and it didn't, The Mineral matrix is a 100% percent organic, and vegan micro nutrient, I really believe in it, because it works. the plant is 17 days into flowering, 22 days under 12x12. Hopefully I've got it worked out, I've got her 2 sisters outdoors, 1 in a pot and 1 in the ground.  I'll be makeing some house calls tommorow.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Superb find there Ozzy big thanks and well done.
T4


----------



## Soumyananda

I have a doubt why u have suggested to grow let the plant grow in ice ?


----------



## lbezphil2005

Ozzy!!  Hey bro, nice to see ya here!  Love this freaking chart, too - first one I've seen with both deficiency and overabundance - that freaking rocks my friend!!  See ya around, bro!


----------



## ozzydiodude

:welcome: to MP Ibez


----------



## NCGuerrillaking

DEF. my wallpaper.


----------



## FUM

thanks Ozzy. This is going on my favorites list.


----------



## victorq

Wow this is super helpful! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## lindseyj

This above chart is very helpful. With this, one can easily point out which kind of problem you are going through or what kind of deficiency you are noticing in your plant.


----------



## flyer

Can anybody tell me what is going on with my girls... 3 week flowering, 4X4X5 growbox, DWC, foxfarm nuts. Following their schedule. By the chart above I think it may be a K deficiency but I'm not positive. The leaves eventually get darker from the center out and kind of disintegrate as they get darker spots on them.
I would really appreciate any info on this...
Flyer. 

View attachment sick01.jpg


View attachment sick02.jpg


View attachment sick03.jpg


View attachment sick04.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms

Overnuting and ph? 

How do the roots look? What are you feeding with?  Lacking micronutrients?? Enough air?  Bucket temps??

Looks like a combo of things....


----------



## flyer

Roots look fine (pic attached) I'm using Foxfarms hydroponic nuts and their schedule. Plenty of air. Bucket temp around 65. 
Thanks. 

View attachment sick05.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

That looks like it could be either a pH issue or a toxicity issue. I know fox farms is bad about building up salt if the system isn't cleaned fairly regular. What is your pH and how often do you change your water in the bucket?


----------



## flyer

I keep the PH around 5.7 - 5.9 , I change the water every week on sundays. I flush the system every two weeks (to remove the salt build up). This is all per fox farm's schedule.

Maybe I should consider changing the nuts... do you have an opinion on General Hydroponics?

Thanks,
Flyer.


----------



## Hushpuppy

After looking some, I think that could also be a calcium deficiency but not sure as I don't know what ff has. I know that it is pretty important for plants in hydro to get some supplemental cal/mag, especially during the flowering stage.

If you want to switch to GH nutes, many people use and love the GH Flora 3part but usually supplement it with cal/mag


----------



## flyer

After researching the issue a bit more, I've decided I'm going to take two steps to try to resolve this. I have sprayed Neem oil on the plants just in case this could be a fungus... I'm seeing a bit of black spots on the stems of the affected leaves. We have had a very wet winter.. so just in case.  Also, during the change of water tomorrow I'm going to add extra supplements which contain both cal and mag.   I'll watch for signs of over feeding and if so I'll flush them.... 
Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I'm glad to help any time  Good luck and green mojo


----------



## flyer

Has anyone seen these black dots before? They started on some of the fan leaves and now have moved to other steams. I've tried fungicides, extra feeding, nothing seems to help... Any ideas?

Thanks.
Flyer. 

View attachment spots01.jpg


View attachment spots02.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

That looks like some kind of pathogen that has gotten into the plant. Go to google image and look up MJ pathogens and see iff you can find it. It looks like it is on the growing tips of the smaller leaves as well. I suspect it will quickly kill that plant if you don't get it knocked out. Iff it is only on that one plant then you need to quarantine it to prevent any others ffrom catching it.


----------



## BenfukD

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68058


----------



## BenfukD

that went in wrong place.  Mods can fix it


----------



## clayton9099

just started doing this about a week ago. its been hot like 104 & higher hi hummity. been water the plants in the moring, gaven them a gallon in the moring & at night they r about 3 to 4 feet tall indica. Ph levels r in between 6.5 & 7.0!!! please let me know how to fix this problem, MuddsHole 1#


----------



## Hushpuppy

You say they are beginning to look like the pictured plants above? It sounds like you are watering them too much and they are drowning, or are staying so wet that they are developing a fungus or pathogen. You need to let the soil dry out some down into the depth of the pots. Also make certain that they are draining properly or the soil will not aerate. You can help this a little by using a fish tank pump to bubble your water for 12hrs before using it. This will add needed oxygen to the water for the roots of the plants. 
If you can, take a couple pics and start a new thread in this section so that others can see it. It will better help us to diagnose the problem


----------



## N.E.wguy

Here is a very informative common leaf deficiency thread, very detailed explanations and pictures.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387


----------



## sopappy

potasssium or manganese?, spots look much, much darker under the LED, hard to see in normal light oddly enough but most leaves have spots
might have thought that was nute tip burn but ppms are 400 

View attachment 101_0024.jpg


----------



## Grower13

calcium......... don't see any burn........ 400m ppm is mighty low.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387


----------



## Lesso

sopappy said:


> potasssium or manganese?, spots look much, much darker under the LED, hard to see in normal light oddly enough but most leaves have spots
> might have thought that was nute tip burn but ppms are 400



Have you calibrated your meter? I agree with 13. That looks like the start of calcium problems or nute burn.


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> calcium......... don't see any burn........ 400m ppm is mighty low.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231387




I added cal/mag to last reset
youtuber told me not to exceed light watts in ppms, my LED is 375W
pH much stabler these days but my probe crapped out 
(vinegar clean maybe not such a good idea, new probe on the way
I have no idea what's going on now but they look happy enough)


----------



## sopappy

Lesso said:


> Have you calibrated your meter? I agree with 13. That looks like the start of calcium problems or nute burn.



I was just getting my pH problems resolved when my probe crapped out.
I'm surprised, I added cal/mag last change few days ago


----------



## Grower13

sopappy said:


> youtuber told me not to exceed light watts in ppms, my LED is 375W
> pH much stabler these days but my probe crapped out
> (vinegar clean maybe not such a good idea, new probe on the way
> I have no idea what's going on now but they look happy enough)



your youtuber is very wrong......... delete him........... clean your probe with hand soap and a soft toothbrush.......... keep it stored in storage solution.

BTW is your light 375w or equivalent to a 375 watt light?


----------



## sopappy

This is happening to different strains from the bottom up. Looks like Phosphorous late stage but I've been skimpy on the nutes, maybe they're starving, I'm using the Flora 3 part stuff, which one do I increase?
I'm trying to follow their plan but less

I've been trying to correct pH a lot lately, could this be pH related? 

View attachment nitrogen.jpg


----------



## sopappy

Grower13 said:


> your youtuber is very wrong......... delete him........... clean your probe with hand soap and a soft toothbrush.......... keep it stored in storage solution.
> 
> BTW is your light 375w or equivalent to a 375 watt light?



Holy crap, 2016. I had to scramble to save my business and let all this slide.
more than a year, tempus fugit
My apologies, 13.... I missed this
LEDS must be 6 years old now, yes 375 real watts, still suck, in fact 2 modules died
I know they want more light, they stretch
I want that Spyder thing on a rail


----------



## Ian1995420

After transplant shock what do I do I need some help


----------



## Hushpuppy

With transplant shock there is nothing you can do to help other than to keep the soil moist but not soaking wet. What has happened is that you damaged some of the smaller roots when you transplanted. It will take a some time for the plant to recover. You can help them recover a little faster (if they are drooping) by spraying them with a mist of water and a very light solution of nutes. They can absorb water and nutes through the leaves. I do this with all my cuttings. As soon as I take and set cuttings, I begin spraying them 2x daily so that they don't dry out from not being able to draw up water. Once they show new growth beginning, I start cutting back the spray to encourage the roots to take over.


----------



## Hushpuppy

One way I work to prevent transplant shock (that seems to work quite well for me) is to let my plants dry out in their smaller container. Just before they begin to droop, I transplant. I do this because the roots and medium draw in some, which makes it easier to release them from the containers (I use solo cups for early stage growth of both seedlings and cuttings). I then gently place them in new pots and cover with fresh soil that is already damp. I lightly tamp the new soil to pack it down just a little, then I thoroughly wet the soil so that the roots will be encouraged to reach out into the new soil. I rarely have any transplant issues doing it this way.


----------



## bassmaster

ozzydiodude said:


> View attachment 158412


hello ozzydiodude , for the love of me I cannot find the deficiency my leaves are exhibiting on your page I figured id ask if you are familiar with the tips of leaves {only a 1/16 to an 1/8th of an inch of yellow  on an otherwise healthy green leaf. around 6th week of flower in a deep water buckets


----------



## Rosebud

Ozzy won't be replying, but without a picture, i would guess a tiny amount of nute burn.


----------



## bassmaster

Rosebud said:


> Ozzy won't be replying, but without a picture, i would guess a tiny amount of nute burn.


thank you rosebud I have had leaves disintegrate and mottle fm nute burn and have corrected  in the past have checked quantities of solutions all seemed good I was using a little less cal-mag than required so I upped to suggested amount. about  6th wk of flower and all else looks fine. will moniter closer with your guess in mind thanks again for your advice


----------



## VEN0M

Here


----------

